# Acrylic Nail Removal



## kellianne76 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how to remove acrylic nails? I want to remove mine but don't know how to do it.


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone know how to remove acrylic nails? I want to remove mine but don't know how to do it. Soak cotton (balls) in nail polish remover (one with acetone) and wrap it around each finger tip. The cotton should be soaking wet. Around this soaking cotton, wrap aluminium foil. So, finger wrapped in acetone NP remover soaked cotton, further wrapped in foil. Keep this on for a while (around 20-25 mins) and keep checking at intervals to see if the acrylic nails and acrylic has loosened up. Instead of aluminium foil, you can also use the foil used in highlighting hair.. its the same thing and you can get it at any beauty supply store. Either one works. The main thing is to make sure the acrylic is soaking in NP remover and the remover doesnt drip.You will look like an alien from space with all the foil wrapped around your finger tips , but the acrylic will come off.. guaranteed . I have done this OFTEN. It works.

Hope this helps.

Hugs

Nicole


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 26, 2007)

You can also put acetone in a bowl and soak them off... then use something to scrape off the acrylic... like an orange wood stick.


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can also put acetone in a bowl and soak them off... then use something to scrape off the acrylic... like an orange wood stick. Yeah.. you can do this too. I get restless when I have to sit in one place with my fingers in acetone, so I usually go with the wrapping method..


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2007)

acetone works or you can pay to have them removed.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for the advice. I have nail polish remover with acetone and will do this.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 27, 2007)

Use the method with the cotton wool and foil...instead use acetone, the nail polish remover will take farrrrrr too long.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is some info from eHow.com

How to Remove Acrylic Nails

Introduction

Acrylic nails look great and can be a life saver for those with weak nails or nails that just wonâ€™t grow well on their own. But like all things, even wearing acrylic nails must come to an end eventually. Follow these easy steps to safely and painlessly remove your acrylic nails.

Step One

Find a good work area where you can sit down and be comfortable. A kitchen table works perfectly for this. Be sure to cover the surface of your table with a plastic garbage bags and a thick layer of newspaper to soak up spills and prevent damage to your tableâ€™s surface.

Step Two

Get all your supplies ready at hand. You donâ€™t want to be hunting for them mid nail removal. Have them all spread out in front of you on the table.

Step Three

Using a pair of nail clippers, cut the acrylic nails down as short as possible to make the removal easier.

Step Four

Fill a glass bowl with nail polish remover (the type with acetone in it). This will be used to soak your nails in and dissolve the nail glue which attached your acrylic nails to your natural ones.

Step Five

Before dunking your nails apply a coating of petroleum jelly to the skin surrounding your nails. This will help prevent the skin from drying out while soaking in the polish remover. Just be sure you donâ€™t get any on the nail or it will block the polish remover from loosening the glue.

Step Six

Dip your fingers into the bowl of nail polish remover and continue to soak them for 15-20 minutes.

Step Seven

Remove your hands and try to gently peel the acrylic nails off. If you are met with resistance and any or all of the acrylic nails do not easily peel off, submerge your fingers in the polish remover again and soak for another five minutes. Never force a nail to come off if itâ€™s not ready.

Step Eight

After re-soaking you should be able to remove any stubborn acrylic nails and will now be left with only your natural nails.

Step Nine

Thoroughly was your hands in order to remove any polish remover residue and the petroleum jelly.

Step Ten

If any of the nail glue remains on your nails, simply buff this off with a nail buffer. Be gentle and use a light touch to avoid damaging your natural nails.

Step Eleven

Apply a moisturizing hand cream to your hands and massage in well. This will help replace any lost moisture from the acetone polish remover.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Marisol




Though girls, ignore step number 3. If you want the acrylic to come off a little easier, get your file and buff them down before hand, never try and attempt to clip acrylic with nail clippers, it's stronger than a natural nail and if a little piece of acrylic flips up in your eye...you're in trouble.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for that Marisol



Though girls, ignore step number 3. If you want the acrylic to come off a little easier, get your file and buff them down before hand, never try and attempt to clip acrylic with nail clippers, it's stronger than a natural nail and if a little piece of acrylic flips up in your eye...you're in trouble. This is true, but it depends on how you do it too. I've done it and avoided disaster.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 29, 2007)

Ugh, I've done it and wound up with disaster... it took me a long time and I had big issues. So if you are less coordinated, you can go pay to get them off... I had that done a few times and they soak and remove it for you. It cost me about $10. but I'm sure that varies too.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 30, 2007)

You should never try to cut acrylic nails, not only is it possible for the chips to fly, but it is very possible to hurt your natural nail, or nail bed.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 30, 2007)

Definitely, you wouldn't believe how much damage you can do from trying to cut them yourself. Leave it to your nail tech, or just use the soaking method, you need to keep your natural nail in as good a condition as possible when you're taking off your acrylics.


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just took mine off too.. what a relief !! I love the nails after getting them done, but keeping up with getting the fills and all drives me crazy. My nails grow very fast and I have to go in every 12-14 days !!! Gets expensive !! So I thought I'd get rid of them. I am not getting another set for a long time now..

I HATE having to take them off.. but its over. Thank goodness !!


----------



## *mya (Jul 26, 2007)

I've only once ever had acrylic nail's done. Usually I get 'gel' nails, because they're apparently much healthier. However, when I did get the acrylics, (and for that matter, the gel ones as well) I always go back to the salon and get them taken off.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

I've heard of the foil around cotton technique. I just buy the Acetone and soak them in a bowl for like 20-30 minutes. They come off. This is the way the salon does it and they charge $5.00 for it. Get a good nail file.

Afterwards, the nails will be really weak like paper. Just apply a good Nail cream with Keratin to fortify them. Use Nailtique on them to make them strong, like polish.


----------



## Wilburn Adam (Mar 18, 2013)

You can remove acrylic nails two different ways. You can purchase a professional acrylic nail removal kit at your local drug store, or you can invest a dollar or two in a large bottle of nail polish remover. Make sure you buy a kind that has acetone in it, not one of the gentler nail polish removers on the market these days.


----------



## DivyFace (Mar 18, 2013)

Haven't tried this myself - but this got good feedback: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/69885/i-found-the-greatest-easiest-way-to-remove-acrylic-nails


----------



## PinkMartiniGirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Is a nail drill helpful with that? I'm not so sure. 

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------

